# How long does a Kong last?



## thebunnyexpert (Jan 22, 2010)

I've been thinking of getting my senior Silky a senior Kong because he gets bored easily and everyone has suggested a Kong. But how long will it last?


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Depends on your dog and how you stuff the kong. Around here, a single large bone wedged in the kong lasts about 5 seconds. Some people get creative and stuff kongs with peanut butter, yogurt, water, wet kibble, spray cheese, and all kinds of other goodies. You can also freeze a kong to make it last longer. 

My beef with kongs is that the hole is too big and there's nothing blocking the stuff from coming out. I love similar toys that have smaller holes. If you're looking for a more challenging version of the kong, check out Busy Buddy's line of toys. We have the waggle, the chuckle, and squirrel dude. Those can last up to about an hour for my dog, depending on how they're stuffed. Smaller bits come out more easily.


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

I got Leif one of those "mini-sized" kongs after hearing so much about them. Well, the thing is STILL wayyyy too big for him to do ANY sort of damage to it, &, I suspect the kong will LONG outlive my dog. No matter WHAT I put in there, his jaws just aren't designed to do anything more to them other than wishing he has a longer tounge. It STILL is a "neat" type of toy to invest into though. Afterall, it DOES manage to give him something to do...although "damaging" it is NOT in his "cards" ..I say, get one, try it out...freeze a variety of things in it, & see what happens


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Esther had a black Kong (the one the pet store assured me was the toughest toy made) that lasted less than a minute. I scraped the pieces into a bag and returned it the next day and got my money back. They may have suspected I used a chain saw on it, but they refunded my money and I used it to buy a couple of Nylabones - one of which is still around.

We have other Kongs that are older than Esther. It seems that one just caught her at a particularly bad time. Oh, any there was nothing stuffed in it. I guess she just wanted to make sure.


----------



## thebunnyexpert (Jan 22, 2010)

Okay, so I just bought the medium senior kong. I heard that it was supposed to last an hour or so. Well, Sammy was finished with it within 20 minutes. I am very unhappy with it.


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

I never got more than an hour out of peanut butter frozen in a Kong. As for the Kong itself, for all but the strongest chewers, it should last for years. I am not sure when we started using Kongs. We have had a new puppy every year since 1991. We have had to discard a few Kongs that were damaged.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

thebunnyexpert said:


> Okay, so I just bought the medium senior kong. I heard that it was supposed to last an hour or so. Well, Sammy was finished with it within 20 minutes. I am very unhappy with it.


What did you put in it? If you freeze some wet kibble, yogurt, or pb in there, I bet it will take longer. But of course it's more effort on your part.


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

Another note on those kongs that I learned...I bought 2 of these...&, I only wound up using 1 of them(I will gladly ship the second one to anyone on here for FREE)..they are called ZIGGIES..they are these hard things that fit inside of the Kongs..well, I got the one & stuffed it inside...it literally took ME like 2 weeks to get the dam%ed thing OUT of it. I boiled it(kong& all), soaked it, even microwaved it...I think the gods felt sorry for me the day it FINALLY came out of the kong.Leif gave up on it LOOOONNNGG before I did!!
I even took a pic of it a few months ago because I was going to ask any on here if they knew anything about it...Heres what the darn thing looks like once inside the Kong:
























As you may be able to tell, poor Leif stood NO chance against the likes of this "treat"


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Next time you have that problem, just send the whole thing to me...Kit will have it out in no time ;-)


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

HAHAHA!!! It was such a hassle!! I really could not believe that this silly thing got the best of me(not even counting the dog)..so, YES, in SOME cases, a Kong can keep the "master" busy for weeks even  LOL


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

Oh my gosh, Gizmo will sit with the kong for HOURS on HOURS. especially if I am tricky with him, and freeze a treat in the middle of Peanut butter at the bottom of the kong. He is so determined to get it out.

Yappypappymom, Gizmo says next time you have that problem, he will come down to VA and help you out. It takes him a couple hours but he always empties his kongs.


----------



## thebunnyexpert (Jan 22, 2010)

GottaLuvMutts said:


> What did you put in it? If you freeze some wet kibble, yogurt, or pb in there, I bet it will take longer. But of course it's more effort on your part.


I put frozen peanut butter in it. He was done with it in 20 minutes. Last night, I put 2 treats deep inside it and then put a dog version of chunky peanut butter (PB and crushed up treats) in it and then put it in the freezer overnight.


----------



## Cowgirl Kristin (Feb 19, 2010)

My pup licks the easy spray stuff off of the inside, then gives up on the rest of it. I like using a spray can of cheese and then putting bits of kibble in there and shaking it up. The kibble sticks to the cheese. It works well.


----------



## BlueDaisy (Feb 3, 2010)

I bought a puppy Kong for Oliver who we expect to bring home next week (an 8 week old shih-poo).

What exactly am I supposed to stuff it with? When you say peanut butter, do you mean regular stuff like Jiff? Does it matter if it's crunchy or smooth?

And am I supposed to hide something inside the Jif? Like one puppy snack or just a few pieces of his regular kibble?


----------



## LadyD (May 10, 2009)

My hubby wets the inside of the kong. He then sticks a phillips head screw driver in the little hole of the kong and pushes the small piece of Ziggies out the big hole. I just threw a kong away today. It lasted 18 months.


----------

